# need idea's aquascaping



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

Nevermind, I have a game plan, i dont know how to delete a post though.....


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

the tank looks great but it needs a black background.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Definetly a very nice looking tank. good job

i also agree with gamgenius. add in a black background and the tank will look even better. the p's colours will show up more


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

get some plants that arnt greed as well as get rid of the orange rock. Other then that its nice.


----------

